
New FreeBSD Code of Conduct - ksec
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2020-June/001959.html
======
mkl
See discussion from a few hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23471365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23471365)

------
kstenerud
Good! I like seeing a short CoC that describes the spirit of participation
rather than legalistic rules of participation. There are of course risks to
either approach when it comes to bad actors (from the top or the bottom), but
I think a spirit guide is more robust in the long run.

------
okasaki
So many projects have a COC these days. Does anyone have any examples of them
being applied?

